# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  jack and vera to split?

## chance

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/

----------


## Luna

OMG!!!! They cant do that

----------


## daisy38

Oh thats just silly! They've been together too long to split them up!

----------


## Luna

Well i suppose when you think about it would you put up with a man who would rather spend time with his pigeons than spending a romantic week with you?

----------


## daisy38

Well when put like that i can understand! Give it a couple of weeks and he'll beg her to come back!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dddMac1

that's a shame

----------


## Abi

Thats so wierd, they are one of them couples that are so opposites that they work together

Thats strange that they are going to split

----------


## Luna

just heard on the radio that he does tell her that he loves his pigeons more than her and thats the reason they spilt

----------


## Abi

They said that on GMTV as well

----------


## chance

stupid idea  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Abi

hmmm, i dont know if it will be good or bad. Could be funny, but i dont knwo if we've had enough of them

----------


## JessicaRabbit

Well apparently its not a permanent split. Could be a bit of fun!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertain...io/4703031.stm

----------


## alan45

I think it will be a good funny storyline with just enough pathos in it. Mind you it's not a hard decision Vera or Pigeons

----------


## Abi

> I think it will be a good funny storyline with just enough pathos in it. Mind you it's not a hard decision Vera or Pigeons


  :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

Nations best loved couple? What a load of tosh! Dot and Jim Branning have taken that crown and they've only been married for 3 years! Time does NOT matter!  :Big Grin: 

About time they split and it's a shame it's not for good. They don't gel anymore. They used to be fab but now they're hardly seen and when they are it's never together. Vera pops up in the cafe and you occasionally see Jack in a pointless scene or two.

Vera is nasty to Jack and doesn't even show any redemption that she might love him whereas Jack couldn't give a toss about her!

They're probably only together anyways because they're old and won't find anybody else. Pointless pairing!

----------


## Bad Wolf

didnt think this could be true, but its been confirmed, and there is even an article on the bbc news website!

----------


## JessicaRabbit

But surely the point of this story is to bring them back into the limelight as a couple! I'm sure there'll be the laughs and tears that made them such an enjoyable couple in the early days. Seems a great storyline to revive the two carachters.

----------


## Keating's babe

Jack and Vera, imo, are definitely the nations best couple.  I think they are a great comedy couple and even though they have their fights - you can see that they couldn't live without each other.  I think as well as doing great comedy scenes, they also do the tear-jerkers to perfection.    :Cheer:

----------


## Treacle

I really have never understood the dynamics of their relationship. 
They're rarely seen together anymore but when they are they're always fighting and you don't see the redemption in the fact they both love eachother. It's as if they don't and they actually mean it when they're bitching about eachother. On more than one occasion they've both been fed up with eachother and it's definately looked real. There's humour and there's also the beaten husband saga and sometimes it's on that level but then other times they step over the serious line with it all.

----------


## Debs

after spending all those years together they are bound to be like that!

----------


## Treacle

Corrie did the same sort of thing when they split up last time and then got back together again and went to Las Vegas. They seem to love tampering with long term relationships look at what they did to the Websters! Divorced after a LONG marriage and then re-marriaged again. What a sad state of affairs!

----------


## gbnut

> Nations best loved couple? What a load of tosh! Dot and Jim Branning have taken that crown and they've only been married for 3 years! Time does NOT matter! 
> 
> About time they split and it's a shame it's not for good. They don't gel anymore. They used to be fab but now they're hardly seen and when they are it's never together. Vera pops up in the cafe and you occasionally see Jack in a pointless scene or two.
> 
> Vera is nasty to Jack and doesn't even show any redemption that she might love him whereas Jack couldn't give a toss about her!
> 
> They're probably only together anyways because they're old and won't find anybody else. Pointless pairing!


i disagree with you. I think it is a very realistic storyline and very true to life.  a lot of couples of there generation are very similar to them.

----------


## Treacle

It doesn't sound as bad as Carp-Gate I'll admit but I just cannot be doing with them.

----------


## Luna

> Corrie did the same sort of thing when they split up last time and then got back together again and went to Las Vegas. They seem to love tampering with long term relationships look at what they did to the Websters! Divorced after a LONG marriage and then re-marriaged again. What a sad state of affairs!


Did they get divorced? I thought that jack had lied about his age so their first marriage wasn't legal and that was the reason they got married again

----------


## Treacle

> Did they get divorced? I thought that jack had lied about his age so their first marriage wasn't legal and that was the reason they got married again


No it was Sally and Kevin that got the divorce because both couldn't keep out of other people's beds. A common Corrie storyline if ever there was one!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  and dya know what? I'm going to have another one of those smileys as well  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  so there!  :Stick Out Tongue:  

So if Jack and Vera's first marriage wasn't legal then all this nonsense about them being together for 40 odd years is a load of poo poo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luna

> No it was Sally and Kevin that got the divorce because both couldn't keep out of other people's beds. A common Corrie storyline if ever there was one!     and dya know what? I'm going to have another one of those smileys as well  so there!  
> 
> So if Jack and Vera's first marriage wasn't legal then all this nonsense about them being together for 40 odd years is a load of poo poo


Oh right lol. I have the las vegas video Ray, Tracey's dad was the best man, it was never mentioned in the normal corrie because vea said he didn't want everyone knowing that she had been living in sin and had had a child out of wedlock   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

> Oh right lol. I have the las vegas video Ray, Tracey's dad was the best man, it was never mentioned in the normal corrie because vea said he didn't want everyone knowing that she had been living in sin and had had a child out of wedlock


Yes I'm going to write to Corrie and the Editor of that newspaper to tell them to stop spreading:

Jack and Vera have not been together for forty odd years as a married couple!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  And one for extra measure  :Big Grin:

----------


## eastenders mad

it is in every paper. But it is not going to be perment and just spliting for now

----------


## LSF-1

This in today's Sun paper:

TV Biz can confirm that rumours of Corrie legends Jack and Vera's marriage break up are greatly exaggerated.

Despite a forthcoming spat the Duckworths, wed for 48 years, will stay together.  A street spokesperson said: "it is a legendary Jack and Vera row.  But it's not a divorce."

----------


## Johnny Allen

Corrie sucks, if they split up the golden couple Vera and Jack then I would stop watching, that would be like EE splitting up Dot and Jim it just shouldn't happen.

----------


## Katy

there the best couple. Veras going to kill him, choosing his pigions over her. It should be funny though.

----------


## Abbie

> Corrie sucks, if they split up the golden couple Vera and Jack then I would stop watching, that would be like EE splitting up Dot and Jim it just shouldn't happen.


i know this cant happen they are such fun to watch too!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

there great but not on there own you cant have jack without vera or vera without Jack. Its not right.

----------


## Debs

they are good to watch every soap needs a good old copule!

----------


## alan45

Yes the Uk soaps favourite couple by a country mile. Brilliant idea by the fantastic Corrie scriptwriters which doubtless will be a fantastic sucess

----------


## Kim

I hope that Jack and Vera do not split up.

----------


## eastenders mad

me either they are a true couple together.
I think it is not going to be a permant like divorce.
It is just a little split.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeh but they get back together

----------


## Debs

> me either they are a true couple together.
> I think it is not going to be a permant like divorce.
> It is just a little split.


oh good it wouldnt be right them not being together

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah Corrie woundn't be the same without them.
It is like having bread and butter together

----------


## kirsty_g

they do get back together

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah they are a perfect couple

----------


## Chris_2k11

I don't care whether they stay together or not to be honest!

----------

